# A duck that doesn't float..



## ClintW (Jan 21, 2019)

Was at the thrift store this weekend. Found this wooden duck decoy, picked it up and immediately realized what it was. For $10 I would say it's pretty cool. Sinks in water like a rock. About 8" tall.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ClintW (Jan 22, 2019)

Close up. Pretty sure it's DI. Or a close relative.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like DIW to me, nice find! I usually check the thrift stores when I'm there for wood items too, found a zebra wood platter and a cocobolo carving good for a few pen blanks so far....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2019)

Cool find whatever it is!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 22, 2019)

My daughter picked up a 24 x 24 inch carved wood table from a thrift store. The table had been painted several times and looked like crap. We stripped the paint and found the table was West Indies mahogany (the old stuff). Hard and heavy wood with a beautiful grain. Refinishing it turned a $8 dollar table into a $500 masterpiece. 

Thrift stores are like goldmines. There's a lot of rock but occasionally a nugget shows up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 22, 2019)

I thought you turned a duck over to figure out if it was a boy or a girl...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2019)

I found all his relatives on Google! 

hand carved duck desert ironwood

Reactions: Like 1


----------

